# GRRRRRRRRR-rind



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, did all my brakes early December, AD22s in da front, new SE-R calipers in the rear (painted). At first they were kinda noisy, but after breaking them in, 90% of the noise went away.

Up until today, I still got this SHHHHHH sound coming from the right side of the car everytime I hit the brake. I kept thinking it was the front AD22 and something was touching the rotor, but everytime I checked, everything checked out ok.

I was slowing down to stop at the mail room today and I decided to use the e-brake real quick to see if that noise was from the rears. Sure enough, SHHHHHH, coming from the rear right. I go over to my garage, remove the wheel, remove the caliper, remove the rotor. The inside face of the rotor has 2 DEEP rings in it, and I noticed when I turned it, it was warped as well. 

I looked at the pads sitting in the torque member and that's when I noticed one clip was FUCKED up big time. I don't know how it got out of place, but the clip did a number on me. Also, 1 of my pads is messed up as well. The inner pad material seperated from the backing it's supposed to be attached to.

First of all, is it safe for me to be driving around with no clips? I hesitated to put everything back together, but since the clips are no good, and I need a car to get me to the parts places, I had to put things back. Right now, I'm running one of the rears with no clips. Pads are right now supported directly on the torque member and 1 of the pads looks like crap (noise is gone tho ).

Secondly, I went to several places and got nothing, I don't want to buy a full set of pads and clips. If anyone has these parts lying around they could donate to me, I don't care if they're used, I'll pay shipping:

SE-R/SE-L parts:
2 rear pad clips (one side)
1 (inner rear) brake pad (I don't want to buy all 4)
a slightly used, but not warped rear rotor.

Thanks all.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> First of all, is it safe for me to be driving around with no clips? I hesitated to put everything back together, but since the clips are no good, and I need a car to get me to the parts places, I had to put things back. Right now, I'm running one of the rears with no clips. Pads are right now supported directly on the torque member and 1 of the pads looks like crap (noise is gone tho ).
> 
> Secondly, I went to several places and got nothing, I don't want to buy a full set of pads and clips. If anyone has these parts lying around they could donate to me, I don't care if they're used, I'll pay shipping:
> 
> ...


As you know, the main reason those clips are there is so the brake pads are aligned correctly when the caliper piston pushes on them. There is a second reason for those clips, however, and that is to reduce the amount of friction/wear that occurs between the torque member and the brake pads. It is not a very good idea to drive around without them for long.

It's also an extremely bad idea to replace just one brake pad, or even just the brake pads on one corner of the car. The only safe way to go about fixing this is to replace all four rear pads and clips. It's an expense, but if you really care about your car and your safety (the more important factor here). that is your only option.


----------

